
LidarView: The ParaView Lidar App - bryanrasmussen
https://www.paraview.org/lidarview/
======
syntaxing
Is this a prerelease post? I only see 3.5.0 on Githib. Anyway, this is
awesome, I've been looking for something like this but I only found either
Cloudcompare or using the PCL library visualizer. I wanted to use something
paraview related since I'm familiar with it but I only found the PCD library
(that's pretty old). This looks super useful for me!

~~~
bastienjacquet
This is indeed a pre-release post. The binaries for v4.0.0 should be released
before CES 2020. You can build from sources, somehow easily enough.

Btw, it include the option to build PCL, so that you can open many PCL file-
format from within Paraview (or with VTK, if that matters)

Bastien Jacquet LidarView Team Leader @ Kitware

~~~
syntaxing
Thank you for the answer and maintaining Paraview! Paraview was super critical
to me during graduate school

------
2bluesc
The Linux distribution is kind of clunky.

Curious if anyone knows of a better way to distribute such apps? Snaps?
FlatPak? AppImage?

~~~
bastienjacquet
Please disregard the (really old) 2.0 version pointed from the webpage.
Building from sources on linux should be really straightforward (if not,
patches are welcome). tar.gz and self-extracting .sh packages can be generated
by the built-in cpack mechanism from CMake (another Kitware open source tool).

~~~
2bluesc
I tried to checkout the source code using the link[0] from the developer page,
but it links to what seems to be a private Github repo.

Is the source code distributed? I can't find it.

[0]
[https://github.com/Kitware/VeloView/blob/master/Documentatio...](https://github.com/Kitware/VeloView/blob/master/Documentation/VeloView_Developer_Guide.pdf)

~~~
bastienjacquet
For clarity: VeloView is Velodyne-supported version of LidarView. LidarView
contains experimental features internally developed by Kitware, hence more
recent code (but much more unstable). Since you are willing to compile it from
source, we suggest you try with LidarView. Please use this documentation for
building LidarView:
[https://github.com/Kitware/LidarView/blob/master/Documentati...](https://github.com/Kitware/LidarView/blob/master/Documentation/LidarView_Developer_Guide.md)
The pdf version is outdated (and will be removed soon).

~~~
r829
Will a binary installer be published (or does anyone have one) for the new
version?

